# Földrajzi nevek + on/en/ön v. ban/ben



## orchidrise_75

Az is érdekes kérdés lehet, hogy milyen szabály szerint használjuk az -on/-en/-ön-t és a -ban/-ben-t. Pl. miért Mallorcán, Grönlandon, Izlandon stb. Valószínűleg szigetek esetében -on, de a nyelvérzékem hogyan érzékeli, hogy szigetekről van szó? És akkor miért Kubában? A Grönlandot miért "érzékelem" szigetnek és Kubát miért nem?


----------



## francisgranada

orchidrise_75 said:


> Az is érdekes kérdés lehet, hogy milyen szabály szerint használjuk az -on/-en/-ön-t és a -ban/-ben-t. Pl. miért Mallorcán, Grönlandon, Izlandon stb. Valószínűleg szigetek esetében -on, de a nyelvérzékem hogyan érzékeli, hogy szigetekről van szó? És akkor miért Kubában? A Grönlandot miért "érzékelem" szigetnek és Kubát miért nem?


 
Talán mert több sziget tartózik hozzá, és elsősorban államként vagy "szigetországként" tartjuk számon és nem önálló szigetként. Végül is minden állam szigeten van, egy nagy "világóceán" tetején ...


----------



## Zsanna

Szia orchidrise, üvözlünk a fórumon!

A fő kérdésed francis már jórészt megválaszolta, de erre nem tudom, hogy ki tud válaszolni (ha egyáltalán lehetséges):


orchidrise_75 said:


> A Grönlandot miért "érzékelem" szigetnek és Kubát miért nem?


Ez szerintem már nem tisztán nyelvi kérdés, hiszen benne van az ember neveltetése, ismeretei sőt, a nyelvhasználati szokások is. Azaz, hogy egyrészt azért mondjuk, mert eleve a környezetünkben így mondták mindig, másrészt pedig valószínűleg azért is, mert ez tanulmányaink megerősítették azóta: számunkra Grönland sziget (elsősorban), Kuba pedig ország (elsősorban). 
Szerencsénkre mindez egyezik a nemzetközi gyakorlattal is, úgyhogy a legtöbb nyelvre lefordíthatjuk ugyanebben a szellemben a két példádat. 

Igaz, hogy pl. az olaszban lehet, hogy nem működne éppen, mert ott előfordul, hogy a "nagy" szigeteket is olyan prepozíciókkal illetik, mintha országokról lenne szó - de ez is csak azt bizonyítja, hogy mekkora szerepe van a használatnak (pl. a logikával ellentétben).


----------



## orchidrise_75

Sajna a válaszok azért nem jók, mert ott van Izland is pl., amit én, és szerintem mindenki országnak tekint elsősorban és nem szigetnek, mégis Izlandon-t mondunk.
De abban igazad van, hogy valószínűleg nem én "érzékelem" úgymond, hogy mit kell mondanom, hanem így rögzültek ezek a formák.
A kérdés azért izgalmas, mert ha igaz ez a "szigetes"-elmélet, akkor honnan tudhatták eleink, mit "kellett" mondaniuk. Nem lett volna egyszerűbb mindent ban-ozni és csak Magyarországra és a szigetekre hagyni az on-ozást? (Pl. Kanári-szigeteken stb.)

Ja és köszönöm az üdvözlő szavakat


----------



## norbert7

Sziasztok,

 Én úgy tudom, hogy a ragok a szóban előforduló magánhangzók magasságától függnek, mint például a törökben is. Ezért is van az, hogyha találomra kitalálunk egy szót, aminek semmi értelme sincs, akkor is az esetek nagy többségében ugyanazt a ragot raknánk hozzá. 

 -ban/-ben: -ben alacsony hangrendű szavaknál, -ban magas ill. vegyes hangrendű szavaknál. pl. szék*ben*, ajtó*ban*, irodá*ban*

 -on/-en/-ön: -en alacsony hangrendű szavaknál, -on magas ill. vegyes hangrendű szavaknál. Ha az utolsó magánhangzó ö/ő, akkor a rag is változik -on-rol -ön-re, viszont ebben nem vagyok biztos, de lehet tesztelni. Én eddig csak a Fertődön-t találtam erre példának.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia norbert7 és üdv a fórumon!



norbert7 said:


> Én úgy tudom, hogy a ragok a szóban előforduló magánhangzók magasságától függnek, mint például a törökben is.


 Ez így (és főleg az eredeti kérdés függvényében) igaz lehet, de nem pontos: nem maguk a ragok (-ban/-ben v. -n/-on/-en/-ön) függnek a hangrendtől, hanem ugyanannak a ragnak a különböző alakjai.

Ha két alakos a rag, akkor egyszerűen hangrend szerint illeszkedik, ha 3 alakos, akkor ezen felül még ajakkerekítés szerint is. A vegyes hangrendűeknél pedig leginkább (=egyszerűsítve) az utolsó szótag hangrendje dönt.
Tehát 


norbert7 said:


> -ban/-ben: -ben alacsony magas hangrendű szavaknál, -ban magas mély ill. vegyes hangrendű szavaknál. pl. szék*ben*, ajtó*ban*, irodá*ban*
> 
> -on/-en/-ön: -en alacsony magas hangrendű szavaknál, -on magas mély ill. vegyes hangrendű szavaknál. Ha az utolsó magánhangzó ö/ő (vagy más - egyebként _magas_ - ajakkerekítéses hangzó, mint az ü/ű), akkor a rag is változik -on-rol -ön-re... Én eddig csak a Fertődön-t találtam erre példának.


 
Földrajzi nevek közül hirtelen nem jut eszembe erre az utóbbira példa, (Martfű pl. Martfűn lenne, mert mgh-ra végződik) de mivel a szabály ugyanúgy érvényes a köznevekre is, lehetne pl. fű - füvön.


----------



## norbert7

Köszi a pontosítast!


----------



## Norfren

Egyébként a nyelvérzék sokszor bizonytalan, főleg, ha távoli és ritkábban hallott nevekről szól. Alig pár napja kaptam fel a fejemet, mikor a tévében egy riporter azt mondta, "elutaztunk Csíkszeredába". Én holt biztos, hogy "Csíkszeredára"-ként mondom.

A földrajzi helyekkel kapcsolatban ez a kettősség ugyanígy megvan a finnben is, és ott is sokszor ki tudja, miért az egyik vagy másik használandó. Még csak nem is kell kilépni Európából:

Magyarul: Ausztriá*ban*, Norvégiá*ba*n, stb. de: Magyarország*on*
Finnül: Norja*ssa*, Puola*ssa*, stb. de: Venejä*llä* (vagyis Norvégiá*ban*, Lengyelország*ban*, de: Oroszország*on*)


----------



## Zsanna

Ez érdekes, mert én is pont a múltkor hallottam a rádióban egy hasonlót: ha Csíkszereda volt (azt hiszem, igen), akkor olyan raggal, hogy Csíkszeredából és azonnal feltünt, hogy én Csíkszeredárólt mondanék ilyen esetben inkább. 
Ha elfogadjuk szabálynak azt, hogy a magyar földrajzi neveknél -on/-en/-ön követi a szót a többi esetben használt -ban/-ben "helyett", akkor szerintem valószínű, hogy a -ról/-ről ugyanígy helyettesíti a -ból/-bőlt is.

Attól még, hogy egyesek nyelvérzéke bizonytalan, nem biztos, hogy azt el kell fogadni jónak, ami belőle kikerekedik.

A példák érdekesek voltak, de egy finnül nem tudónak (mint nekem is) érdekes lenne tudni, hogy _finnül_ milyen ragot kap a _Finnországban_: olyat, mint Oroszország vagy mint Norvégia?


----------



## Norfren

Finnül Suome*ssa*, vagyis Finnország*ban*. Ahogy végigszaladok gondolatban, finnül az összes európai ország -saa/ssä, tehát -ban/ben esetet, vagyis ragot kap, Oroszországot kivéve. Az összes többi ország is ban/ben (Izland, Japán, Kuba is), kivéve, amikor földrajzi fogalom van a névben: Fülöp-szigetek és hasonlók.

Jó lenne megtudni, hogy egy csíkszeredai ember hogy mondja, mert végül is az a döntő: -ban vagy -n.


----------



## francisgranada

> ... Én holt biztos, hogy "Csíkszeredára"-ként mondom.


 
Én is ... 
De: _Csíkszeredá*ba*_ még se hangzik nekem annyira "lehetetlenül" mint pl. _Kassá*ba*_, _Pest*be*_, _Miskolc*ba*_ ... Itt talán arról van szó, hogy régebben még érzékelték a _szereda_ szó értelmét (szerda), tehát félreértés elkerülése végett lehet ez a használat. Egy hasonló, találóbb példa: "nagypénteken és nagyszombaton _Nagyszombat*ban*_ jártam". (Tudom, mondják úgy is, hogy _Nagyszombaton,_ de viszont ez engem valahogy zavar ...) 



> ... Magyarul: Ausztriá*ban*, Norvégiá*ba*n, stb. de: Magyarország*on* ...


 
Ami az országneveket illeti, úgy tűnik hogy:

-*on*/-*en*/-*ön*
1. Magyarország*on* 
2. Minden esetben, amit szigetnek, területnek stb. érzékelünk (vagy annak érzékeltük a múltban), mégha manapság _de facto_ ország is egyúttal: Izland*on, *Németalföld*ön* ...

-*ban*/-*ben*
1. Minden más esetben (Magyarországon kívül) , amit egyértelműen _országnak_ érzékelünk: Ausztriá*ban*, Lengyelország*ban, *Hollandiá*ban* ... de még Erdély*ben* is. 
2. Országrészek esetében: Európá*ban*... (kivéve a sarkvidékeket, amiket inkább területként érzékelünk mint kontinensként)


----------



## Zsanna

Norfren said:


> ...finnül az összes európai ország -saa/ssä, tehát -ban/ben esetet, vagyis ragot kap, Oroszországot kivéve. Az összes többi ország is ban/ben (Izland, Japán, Kuba is), kivéve, amikor földrajzi fogalom van a névben: Fülöp-szigetek és hasonlók..


Akkor ezek alapján elmondható, hogy a finnben ez teljesen másképp működik, mint a magyarban. (Ami közös, az az, hogy kivételek mindenütt vannak.)



Norfren said:


> Jó lenne megtudni, hogy egy csíkszeredai ember hogy mondja, mert végül is az a döntő: -ban vagy -n.


Igen, bár lehet, hogy esetleg azok között is van, aki helyesen és van, aki helytelenül mondaná... (Tehát több vélemény még jobb lenne...)



francisgranada said:


> Én is ...
> De: _Csíkszeredá*ba*_ még se hangzik nekem annyira "lehetetlenül" mint pl. _Kassá*ba*_, _Pest*be*_, _Miskolc*ba*_ ... Itt talán arról van szó, hogy régebben még érzékelték a _szereda_ szó értelmét (szerda), tehát félreértés elkerülése végett lehet ez a használat. Egy hasonló, találóbb példa: "nagypénteken és nagyszombaton _Nagyszombat*ban*_ jártam". (Tudom, mondják úgy is, hogy _Nagyszombaton,_ de viszont ez engem valahogy zavar ...)


Ez tényleg meggyőzően és logikusan is hangzik így!


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Talán mert több sziget tartózik hozzá, és elsősorban államként vagy "szigetországként" tartjuk számon és nem önálló szigetként. Végül is minden állam szigeten van, egy nagy "világóceán" tetején ...




Szerintem nincs köze a sziget vagy ország kérdéshez.

Vesd össze például Németországban illetve Magyarországon.

Még a hangzáshoz sem lehet köze, mint látszik.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> Szerintem nincs köze a sziget vagy ország kérdéshez.
> 
> Vesd össze például Németországban illetve Magyarországon.
> 
> Még a hangzáshoz sem lehet köze, mint látszik.


 
Erről is volt szó. El kell olvasni az előző posztokat is, pl. #11 ...


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Én is ...
> De: _Csíkszeredá*ba*_ még se hangzik nekem annyira "lehetetlenül" mint pl. _Kassá*ba*_, _Pest*be*_, _Miskolc*ba*_ ... Itt talán arról van szó, hogy régebben még érzékelték a _szereda_ szó értelmét (szerda), tehát félreértés elkerülése végett lehet ez a használat. Egy hasonló, találóbb példa: "nagypénteken és nagyszombaton _Nagyszombat*ban*_ jártam". (Tudom, mondják úgy is, hogy _Nagyszombaton,_ de viszont ez engem valahogy zavar ...)
> 
> 
> 
> Ami az országneveket illeti, úgy tűnik hogy:
> 
> -*on*/-*en*/-*ön*
> 1. Magyarország*on*
> 2. Minden esetben, amit szigetnek, területnek stb. érzékelünk (vagy annak érzékeltük a múltban), mégha manapság _de facto_ ország is egyúttal: Izland*on, *Németalföld*ön* ...
> 
> -*ban*/-*ben*
> 1. Minden más esetben (Magyarországon kívül) , amit egyértelműen _országnak_ érzékelünk: Ausztriá*ban*, Lengyelország*ban, *Hollandiá*ban* ... de még Erdély*ben* is.
> 2. Országrészek esetében: Európá*ban*... (kivéve a sarkvidékeket, amiket inkább területként érzékelünk mint kontinensként)


 
Ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy nem dönthet a hangrend.

Olaszország, Magyarország ugyanolyan hangrendűek, a végük meg teljesen egyforma mégis Olaszországban és Magyarországon. Mindegyik ország, nem sziget. Az egyetlen különbség, hogy az egyik magyar, a másik meg nem.

Ezt a -ban/-ben vs. -n, -on, -en,-ön kérdést nem egyhamar fogják megmagyarázni nyelvészetileg. 

Ülök a busz*on*, amelyik busz*ban* rossz a levegő.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> Mindet elolvastam.
> 
> Ha nincs mondanivalód minek reagálsz?


 
Elnézést, nem tudtam előre hogy _el fogod_ olvasni ... 

Nem rosszból rossz szándékkal mondom, de ezen a fórumon van egy olyan szabály hogy lehetőleg vonjuk össze a mondanivalónkat egy "posztba" hozzászólásba _ugyanazon topikon_ belül. Tudniillik Azaz, ha több dologra akarunk reagálni _egyszerre, _akkor azt tegyük egy válaszban. Így sokkal könnyebb tájékozódni és megérteni a másik véleményét. Nem beszélve arról, hogy így kikerüljük a duplicitásokat az ismétléseket és az esetleges félreértéseket is.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy nem dönthet a hangrend.
> Olaszország, Magyarország ugyanolyan hangrendűek, a végük meg teljesen egyforma mégis Olaszországban és Magyarországon.


Arról már volt szó, hogy a hangrend nem érv erre. (Ld. 6.sz. hozzászólást)



Akitlosz said:


> Az egyetlen különbség, hogy az egyik magyar, a másik meg nem.


 "Mallorcán - Kubában" (a témaindító hozzászólás)- melyik a magyar?


----------



## tomtombp

A kérdés régóta foglalkoztat, örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a thread-et. Sosem tudtam külföldi, magyarul tanuló ismerőseimnek kielégítő választ adni és azóta is gondolkodom rajta, több-kevesebb sikerrel. A kérdést bonyolítja, hogy nem kizárólag országokra, hanem városokra vonatkozóan is szeretnék egy mindent lefedő szabályt találni. Tapasztalataim alapján úgy tűnik, hogy a kettő eléggé összefügg.

Szerintem eddig francis szabálya áll a legközelebb ahhoz, amiket én is találtam, pirossal hozzátettem néhány kiegészítést:



francisgranada said:


> Ami az országneveket és városneveket illeti, úgy tűnik hogy:
> 
> -*on*/-*en*/-*ön*
> 1. Magyarország*on *és a Magyar városok többsége.
> 2. Minden esetben, amit szigetnek, területnek stb. érzékelünk (vagy annak érzékeltük a múltban), mégha manapság _de facto_ ország is egyúttal: Izland*on, *Németalföld*ön* ...
> Kisebb szigetek esetében.
> 
> -*ban*/-*ben*
> 1. Minden más esetben (Magyarországon kívül, városokra is vonatkozóan) , amit egyértelműen _országnak_ érzékelünk: Ausztriá*ban*, Lengyelország*ban, *Hollandiá*ban* ... de még Erdély*ben* is.
> 2. Országrészek esetében: Európá*ban*... (kivéve a sarkvidékeket, amiket inkább területként érzékelünk mint kontinensként)



Sajnos nem teljes ez a szabály sem mert bőven vannak kivételek, pl. "Debrecenben", "Győrben" (Magyar városok) és az említett "Grönland".

A hangrend szerinti megkülönböztetést a "Budapesten" vs "Bukarestben" tökéletesen kizárja, amennyiben városokról is bezsélünk és megerősíti a Magyarország vs. külföld szerinti megkülönböztetést.

Sajnos egyelőre a sok kivétel miatt a konklúzió az, hogy a Magyar egy kiszámíthatatlan/megtanulhatatlan nyelv. Itt pl. egy olyan pontra tapintottunk rá, amely megerősíti azt a véleményemet, hogy nem anyanyelvűek sosem tudják tökéletesen megtanulni, mert ezeket a különbségeket jobb híján érezni kell. Nem tudom, hogy egy idő után kialakulhat-e bennük a helyes verzióra való ráérzés képessége. Lehet, hogy igen, mert tapasztalatom, hogy egy idő után én is érzésből el tudom dönteni, hogy egy hosszú idő óta beszélt idegen nyelvben mi a helyes és mi a helytelen, ráérzés (melyik hangzik jobban?) alapján. Valószínűleg ennek ahhoz van köze, hogy az adott nyelvet olyan régóta használod, hogy már találkoztál szinte az összes lehetőséggel és mindenből "eltároltad" a helyes verziót. Ez a város kérdés éppen ezért nehéz. Nem valószínű, hogy minden városról hallottál már életedben,ha magyar anyanyelvű vagy, mégis el tudod dönteni, hogy melyik a helyes ragozás. Ezügyben én még tovább mentem és képes vagyok bármely fiktív városnévről eldönteni, hogy "ban/ben" vagy "on/en/ön". Lehet, hogy egy régóta magyart használó nem magyar anyanyelvű is képes lenne erre? Ez viszont azt jelenti, hogy kell lennie egy szabályszerűségnek, amit tudat alatt követünk. Ezt viszont akkor tudatosan is meg kellene tudnunk találni, hacsak nem megfogalmazhatatlanul bonyolult.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem tudom, de a fenti 8-as és 9-es hozzászólás is bizonyítja, hogy anyanyelvi beszélőket is érinthet meglepetésként bizonyos raghasználat... (Bár lehet, hogy azért, mert sokáig nem éltünk Mo.-on és nem hallottuk, amikor elkezdték gyakrabban említeni ezt a városnevet?)


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Nem tudom, de a fenti 8-as és 9-es hozzászólás is bizonyítja, hogy anyanyelvi beszélőket is érinthet meglepetésként bizonyos raghasználat... (Bár lehet, hogy azért, mert sokáig nem éltünk Mo.-on és nem hallottuk, amikor elkezdték gyakrabban említeni ezt a városnevet?)


Lehet, nekem egyértelműen "Csíkszeredára." A káoszt az okozná, ha a Csíkszeredaiak "ba"-t használnának. Azt viszont felfoghatnánk helyi dialektusnak. (Arrafelé mindent egy kicsit másképp mondanak.)


----------



## Zsanna

tomtombp said:


> Lehet, nekem egyértelműen "Csíkszeredára." A káoszt az okozná, ha a Csíkszeredaiak "ba"-t használnának. Azt viszont felfoghatnánk helyi dialektusnak. (Arrafelé mindent egy kicsit másképp mondanak.)


Nekem is, viszont a magyarországi "hivatalos média" (rádió, tévé) mindig "Csíkszeredába"-ként emlegeti!


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Nekem is, viszont a magyarországi "hivatalos média" (rádió, tévé) mindig "Csíkszeredába"-ként emlegeti!


Az a gyanúm, hogy az ottaniak használják úgy és a média ezt tartja tiszteletben.


----------



## Akitlosz

A Kubán az egy orosz tájegység is.
Aztán meg használják a Kubán szót Kubára is, lásd pl. a vihar átment Kubán.

A -ban/-ben és az -on/-ën/-ön másik nyelvtani eset.  Inessivus illetve superessivus. Benne, vagy rajta? Egy földrajzi hely esetében mindkettő helyes lehet. Főleg mivel mást jelenthet. Településnevek mellett általában vagy az egyik, vagy a másik terjedt el.

Szabályszerűségek vannak, de szabály az nincsen. A magyarul tanulóknak szép feladat megtanulniuk.

Itt egy szép hosszú szakdolgozat a témáról:

http://mnytud.arts.klte.hu/szakdolgozat/1579/paroczai_b_1579


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> Itt egy szép hosszú szakdolgozat a témáról:
> 
> http://mnytud.arts.klte.hu/szakdolgozat/1579/paroczai_b_1579



Köszi!!! Át fogom tanulmányozni!


----------



## Encolpius

A múltkor éppen azon gondolkoztam, hogy miért Magyarországon és valahol olvastam, hogy még a 19. században a Magyarországban-t is használták. Bár a finn említése érdekes, én említeném a csehet, és esetleg bárki, akir hosszabb ideig élt külföldön, hogy milyen zavaró lehet, ha egy másik nyelv bizony máshogy közelíti meg a dolgot. A cseh pl. szintén -ban/-ben ragot használ országneveknél (v Česku - Csehországban), kivéve (na Slovensku) na és itt volt a baj, mert nem tudtam, magyarul Szlovákián vagy Szlovákiában helyes, sajnos az anyanyelvi érzékem hanyatlik és óriási cseh hatás alatt áll.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... A cseh pl. szintén -ban/-ben ragot használ országneveknél (v Česku - Csehországban), kivéve (na Slovensku) na és itt volt a baj, mert nem tudtam, magyarul Szlovákián vagy Szlovákiában helyes, sajnos az anyanyelvi érzékem hanyatlik és óriási cseh hatás alatt áll.


Mielőtt a Szlovákia szó meghonosodott volna, magyarul használatos volt a Szlovenszkón alak is (talán mert területként, Csehszlovákia részeként értelmezték). 

A csehben a Slovensko nem az egyetlen: na Ukrajině, na Moravě (több nem jut eszembe). Szerintem ez is arra utal, hogy az említettek területként, más ország részeként voltak értelmezve.


----------

